# describe my betta please



## fobbie22 (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, so I adopted this Dragon Scale betta at Petsmart, he was half dead and very pale to a point that I thought we was a white variety. When I first saw him he was half floating on the side and very little movement from him, so I ask the manager of that Petsmart to let me have him for free randomly when he ask if I needed any help, and so he did give it to me. So what the heck I got a free betta lets try to save it now. Brought my half dead betta home gave him new water instead of that nasty blue color which looks like Windex and threw in some aquarium salt and a little patch of java moss in his little cup that came with him. Yes I'm guilty I left him in that little cup for 5 days straight, but he recovered amazingly. I believe all he needed was new water. Took him 2 days to finally start eating. Now I've had him for about 2 weeks and hes not white, but actually BABY BLUE. When i look closer I'm starting to see little metallic scale right in the middle of each scale starting to form. Here's a picture of him










Its taken from my android and couldn't focus because he moves to much begging for food. Ill try to get a better pic of him with a real camera tomorrow.

Please describe my new friend for me because i don't really know what color to describe him, all i know is hes a half-moon plakat "dragon scale"


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh he's SO pretty! I don't know the exact color name, but he is so so gorgeous! 

I can't wait to see his improvement in another few weeks!


----------



## vuongtomy (Oct 7, 2011)

:-Doh wow, the betta with bright color, this one be call marbled betta in vietnammg:
betta'll be easy died by rocks in tank. this is proper place that bacterium grow up well. Sun light 'll be good for them.
:blueyay:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

He's a beautiful color :O

Congrats on saving him!


----------



## Tamberav (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucky fish and what a wonderful surprise color he had.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm he sure does look like a dragon alright! A pretty sky-blue color too! The thing is with a lot of plakats, they can have the halfmoon or spade-tail caudal shaped fins without being considered a halfmoon or spade. I think the branching on the caudal fin rays has to do with surely telling but ehh thats too much work!  I would simply describe him as super cute and gorgeous!!! XD More pics of him please!!! He's super duper cute 0.0


----------



## fobbie22 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a few pics of him I took today, hes really camera shy so i can't get a good focus on him. Maybe he'll get use to it if i start feeding and taking pics at the same time. As you can see his color changes around.


----------



## fobbie22 (Oct 11, 2011)

vuongtomy said:


> :-Doh wow, the betta with bright color, this one be call marbled betta in vietnammg:
> betta'll be easy died by rocks in tank. this is proper place that bacterium grow up well. Sun light 'll be good for them.
> :blueyay:


Really? Gravel isn't good for betta? I'm using flourite which is clay base and use for planted tanks. Anyone have any experience which flourite and betta?

If it's not good for ill remove it soon and just make a carpet of java moss.

Marble eh? maybe I'll name him that since he is still nameless.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

haha gravel doesn't kill bettas, unless he would eat or something, but i wouldn't worry about that =) he's not a marble either, marbles change colors their whole lives, he's a turqoise dragon scale plakat =D He's absolutely stunning, one of my dream fish!!!!


----------

